# BMW Z4 E89 Alpine White - Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*BMW Z4 Alpine White

- Automatic washed car from previous owner
- Heavy swirls and RIDS
- Repainted aftermarket front bumper: sanding marks, pigtailing etc.









Sonax going bloody on E46 M3 wheels



Couple rounds with Auto Finesse iron out, heavy contaminants on the finish



Finish under the lights..



Front bumper color match didnt go so well on the re-finishing end





Onto correction work..























A pillars.. if you are curious the right side is the polished side



Final photos.

LSP of choice Sonax Polymer Netshield on paint and wheels. Sonax Brilliant Shine wipedown following day































Thanks for reading

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Great job, lovely looking Z


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as usual Dave :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Excellent stuff. Nice to see a white detail for a change.

No beading pics? Where there is Sonax BS QD, there needs to be at least one beading pic.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks great. 

Going to show brother inlaw. He takes delivery of a new one in october, sad thing when he rarely cleans his cars, old builders bucket with a sponge kept on the filthy garage floor and washing up liquid ! 

Thanks for the post, it'll hopefully convert him


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks amazing, loving the new unit as well :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Guru said:


> Excellent stuff. Nice to see a white detail for a change.
> 
> No beading pics? Where there is Sonax BS QD, there needs to be at least one beading pic.


I doing the Sonax twins on a space grey M3 now.. there will be beading pics. Honestly Netshield beads water like a coating, it looks great.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on lovely car, :thumb:.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely job


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Lovely job, nice 50/50 shots:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor, good job :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

lovely car. Nice job on the clean up


----------



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dave great job. Looks like I need to come over here to keep up with your work. Nice job on the bimmer looks great.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job Dave!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

detailersdomain said:


> great job Dave!


Thanks Phil... I think I need more cans of Netshield


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

looks great!


----------

